

Dropbox's Mailbox app hits the beta on Mac, available to all users - ika
http://www.mailboxapp.com

======
justinv
I've been using the beta for a while now.

It's still (obviously) a beta, so you will get frustrated every so often if
you're using it daily. I love mailbox and I'm still using the beta, but I
usually yell at it (mentally or out loud) once a day, so just beware!

------
nunofgs
I would love to use this, I really would. The UI is great.

But I can't get over the fact that all of my emails would go through a third-
party service. It's just too much to ask these days.

------
Sonicmouse
As privacy is a major issue with my livelihood and my business, I think I'll
avoid anything with Dropbox. Especially when it's baked in.

------
karthikk88
I hope that is a way to track all the changes the apps are going through.
Would love to see its evolution, from beta to stable.

